# lionel 671



## srfulton (Dec 7, 2012)

What is the lever on top of the engine for? thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

One direction it grounds a coil, you hear a buzz. Everytime you start the motor the buzz does a shift to either forward neutral or reverse. The other direction locks the direction. 

If you do not have a manual for the trains print this out

The 671 is a beauty take care of it.


----------

